
Sega Genesis Mini Launching Sept 19 - atlasunshrugged
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/8/14/20804515/sega-genesis-mini-retro-console-preview-hands-on-launch-date-games
======
atlasunshrugged
I do think this (and the other similar systems) are pretty cool and a lot of
fun but I'm becoming more and more worried about the environmental impacts.

From the article, "For many people, they’re little more than cute distractions
that end up on a shelf after just a few play sessions. But for many other
players, these machines are accessible and affordable tools for exploring
classic games, and the Genesis Mini is a great showcase for that."

Should we really be buying more things that are going to sit on our shelves
and should they be produced? Why not partner up with Google Stadia or some
other provider to piggyback off an existing system people have to minimize
waste?

